# Hemorrhoids anyone?



## Doveypoo (Apr 4, 2002)

Ive had IBS for as long as I can remember. I've also had bad hemorrhoids for abour 3 years. Does anyone else have this problem?! Or am I just unlucky??







It's very painful, and it sucks!! Nothing works, I'm about to revert to surgery. Waaaaa!!














Dove


----------



## Snoopy Babe (Mar 9, 2002)

You poor thing







Yep I've had IBS as long as I can remember too and yep i've got hemmi's. Mine aren't to bad at the moment but I sure to hate em. I feel gross Have you tried some of the creams and natural remadies out there first. Try your local chemist.If the hemmi's are from C then try and add some fibre to your diet. I hope it gets better and Good Luck







Snoop


----------



## Marmite (May 17, 2002)

Ohhhhh yes, I know all about that one!Sometimes I have more of my 'angry' bowel outside my bum than in, creams help a bit and trying to ignore them seems to aswell (easier said than done I know) My problem now is with anxiety, I am travelling and scared to go to a new place or on a trek or tour coz i donï¿½t know where the toilets are!!


----------

